# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Kada se događa implantacija?

## sretna35

Drage moje,

da li tko zna kada se događa implantacija? Da li je to u pravilu 7. dan nakon oplodnje. I što u stvari rade naši embriji nakon ET-a, a prije ugnježđenja. Da li slobodno plutaju uz stijenku maternice, ili se priljubljuju i miruju. Čitam sve dostupno, ali nigdje naći detalje koji me zanimaju.

----------


## marči

kada do oplodnje jajne stanice dođe prirodnim putem, do implantacije zametka u maternicu prođe 7-8 dana. MPO skraćuje vrijeme implantacije na 3-4 dana. Za to vrijeme zametak slobodno pliva po maternici dok ne dođe na napovoljnije mjesto za implantaciju...implantacija je još velika nepoznanica u medicini, u smislu kako joj pripomoći (osim uzimanjem progesterona). istraživnja pokazuju da se u fazi implantacije oko zametka stvara svojevrsni ugljikohidrat sličan šećeru, no to je najdalje do kuda su došli.

----------


## fjora

ja sam čula da se embij implantira 5- 6 dan od punkcije

----------


## andiko

Meni se implantirao 3 dan od ET (8 dan od punkcije, tj. ovulacije)

----------


## d13

> Meni se implantirao 3 dan od ET (8 dan od punkcije, tj. ovulacije)


kako to znas, da ti je to bilo bas npr. treci dan?

----------


## prima

evo filmić  što se događa nakon oplodnje, i kako izgleda implantacija

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html

filmić br.4

----------


## tiki_a

andiko, to je nekako školski, a tako i biolozi kažu, treći dan od et-a.
prima, filmić ću pogledati na poslu jer doma mi je comp preslab. Jedva čekam (samo ne posao    :Razz:  ).

----------


## sretna35

Vaugh!!!! Ovako detaljne filmiće još nisam gledala. Baš lijepo.

----------


## tiki_a

ne stignem pogledati zbog posla   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## miss piggy

Kolicna sam bila  :Smile:  mama hvala ti sto si me izrasla do 177sm ... Video je jeziv  :Yes:

----------


## prima

> Vaugh!!!! Ovako detaljne filmiće još nisam gledala. Baš lijepo.


Ja link imam u favoritesima, baš mi nekako poučno.

----------


## Isabel

Znaći ako je ET bio u subotu tj. danas, onda bi implantacija mogla biti u utorak?

U tom slučaju definitivno ostajem doma odmarati još 3 dana, a onda u srijedu na posao.

Jel plan ok?  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Ako je blastocista onda i ranije od 3 dana, znači ovisi jesu li embriji 3. ili 5. dana kad će bit implantacija.

----------


## laky

kako me ova tema pogodila   :Smile:  meni su vraćene 3 blastociste danas a mirujem do ponedjeljka (mislim na lezanje) a neradim ionako do bete .L.strogo zabranio   :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

Ovo tek sada vidim....    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Meni je biologinja rekla za blasticu da se implantira na dan transfera ili slijedeći dan.

----------


## laky

> Meni je biologinja rekla za blasticu da se implantira na dan transfera ili slijedeći dan.


vjerojatno ovisi kakva je ili ????
ma u svakom slučaju mirujem koliko moram a mozda postanem svjesna da sam u postupku tek dan pred betu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Meni su vraćeni odmrznuti embrići. Inače su bili zamrznuti 5. dan (ako se dan punkcije  računa kao nulti). Bile su 2 blastociste i 2 mališana kojima neznam status, ali bili su dosta slabi.
Biologica mi je rekla da nakon odmrzavanja ove 2 blastociste nemaju više naziv blastociste, dakle lošije su nego na dan zamrzavanja.

E sada, ako bi se oslanjala na krvarenje kao znak implantacije, meni se nakon FET implantacija dogodila 8. dan ( i to navečer ).
28.01.08 su mi vraćena 4 smrzlića, a 05.02. navečer sam prokrvarila. I to friška crvena krv. Ujutro više nije bilo krvi.
Sutra sam imala blago pozitivan test, prekosutra opet, a 11. dan od ET betu 34,09.
Po tako maloj beti ja bih rekla da je implantacija stvarno i bila taj 8. dan.

A što se tiče mirovanja i ne mirovanja, mislim nekako da je umjerena akrivnost - tipa šetnje i nekih laganijih radnji, puno bolja nego potpuno mirovanje. 
Jer tada je bolja prokrvljenost maternice a samim time su i šanse za implantaciju veće.

----------


## Bebana_2006

meni su u sloveniji rekli da se mplantacija dogadja uglavnom 8 dan od punkcije. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste ,ja prelezala taj dan,sutradan sela u auto i vozila do Novog Sada 4,5 sata bez pauze da bi osmi dan bila kuci u lezecem stavu. 
vracanje blastica bilo u sredu,ja u cetvrtak otisla kuci,u petak lezala a u sibotu uradila betu koja je bila  2,5.u ponedeljak sam ponovila betu iznosila je 11.posle dva dana je bila 111.

----------


## laky

> meni su u sloveniji rekli da se mplantacija dogadja uglavnom 8 dan od punkcije. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste ,ja prelezala taj dan,sutradan sela u auto i vozila do Novog Sada 4,5 sata bez pauze da bi osmi dan bila kuci u lezecem stavu. 
> vracanje blastica bilo u sredu,ja u cetvrtak otisla kuci,u petak lezala a u sibotu uradila betu koja je bila  2,5.u ponedeljak sam ponovila betu iznosila je 11.posle dva dana je bila 111.


punkciju računas sako nulti dan ili prvi u izračunu?

----------


## tiki_a

E, sad, da li žilica pukne prilikom implantacije odmah pa pude malo krvi ili se to može i kasnije dogoditi, za par dana, mislim da može jedno i drugo. No i meni se čini da se implantacija ipak događa nešto kasnije jer kad se usporedi sa prirodnim - oko 10-tog dana nakon O...
Bebana zanimljiva ti je priča.

----------


## vikki

laky, zašto ti je L. zabranio raditi?

----------


## pirica

> laky, zašto ti je L. zabranio raditi?


nije toliko posao kao posao problem koliko stres može biti problem

----------


## laky

> laky, zašto ti je L. zabranio raditi?


radim u odori s oruzjem i opasačem teškim bar 3-4 kg oko struka i radim noćne smjene   :Grin:

----------


## mromi30

zanima me ako nema tog malog krvuckanja da li to znaci da se implatacija nije ni dogodila?

----------


## ina33

> zanima me ako nema tog malog krvuckanja da li to znaci da se implatacija nije ni dogodila?


Ne, nemaju svi krvarenje (manjina ga ima).

----------


## Superman

> Drage moje,
> 
> da li tko zna kada se događa implantacija? Da li je to u pravilu 7. dan nakon oplodnje. I što u stvari rade naši embriji nakon ET-a, a prije ugnježđenja. Da li slobodno plutaju uz stijenku maternice, ili se priljubljuju i miruju.


A evo što kaže struka (ovo se odnosi na prirodni ciklus):
"....Zametak stiže u maternicu za 100 do 120 sati od oplodnje, u stadiju morule ili blastociste. Došavši u maternicu zametak se ne implantira odmah. On je 2 do 3 dana u fazi orijentacije. Pasivno pliva u obilnome sekretu endometrija, dalje se dijeli, biokemijski komunicira s endometrijem. ..."
_Izvor: Prof. Šimunić: "Ginekologija"_

I još mali dodatak: na shemi koja prikazuje rani razvoj i transport zametka označeno da implantacija nastupa 7. dan nakon oplodnje.   :Smile: 

A ja bih još nadodala i svoje osobno mišljenje: Naravno, to je tako u nekakvim idealnim uvjetima, a što je na ovom svijetu i u ovom životu idealno...? Vjerujem da i trenutak implantacije može dosta varirati i uvjetovan je našom raznolikošću i čudesnim silama prirode...   :Smile:

----------


## mromi30

hvala ina   :Kiss:   ti stvarno o svemu znas sve,stvarno me fasciniras  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Superman napisa:


> A ja bih još nadodala i svoje osobno mišljenje: Naravno, to je tako u nekakvim idealnim uvjetima, a što je na ovom svijetu i u ovom životu idealno...? Vjerujem da i trenutak implantacije može dosta varirati i uvjetovan je našom raznolikošću i čudesnim silama prirode...


Apsolutno se slažem - svaka od nas je svoj čudesan svijet!

----------


## beba

Ja sam aspiraciju imala 22.11.,ET 25.11. i 9 dana najstrašnije prokrvarila i beta bila 11.Krvarenje trajalo 4-5 dana i to više nego kad imam menstruaciju.13 dana beta bilsa 20,a 16 dana 80.
Eto sad vidite kad je kod mene bila imlantacija.

----------


## laky

> Ja sam aspiraciju imala 22.11.,ET 25.11. i 9 dana najstrašnije prokrvarila i beta bila 11.Krvarenje trajalo 4-5 dana i to više nego kad imam menstruaciju.13 dana beta bilsa 20,a 16 dana 80.
> Eto sad vidite kad je kod mene bila imlantacija.


a i po beti a i krvarenju izglda baš kasna implatacija.skoro 10-1 dan.tvoj embrij neka velika lutalica   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Maxime

Oko 3. dana nakon transfera.

Ja sam u obadvije trudnoce treceg dana nakon transfera tocno osjecala implementaciju koju mogu opisati kao snaznu i ostru bol.

Prvi puta nisam znala sto ta bol znaci, drugi puta sam ju docekala s velikim osmjehom na licu jer sam znala da je to to!

----------


## laky

> Oko 3. dana nakon transfera.
> 
> Ja sam u obadvije trudnoce treceg dana nakon transfera tocno osjecala implementaciju koju mogu opisati kao snaznu i ostru bol.
> 
> Prvi puta nisam znala sto ta bol znaci, drugi puta sam ju docekala s velikim osmjehom na licu jer sam znala da je to to!


neznam dali umisljam ali mene je u snu takva probudila u nedjelju naveče ali to je tek drugi dan,,punkcija je bila ponedjeljkom ,transfer subota .
najbolje nerazmišljati o tome previse   :Smile:

----------


## laky

> meni su u sloveniji rekli da se mplantacija dogadja uglavnom 8 dan od punkcije. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste ,ja prelezala taj dan,sutradan sela u auto i vozila do Novog Sada 4,5 sata bez pauze da bi osmi dan bila kuci u lezecem stavu. 
> vracanje blastica bilo u sredu,ja u cetvrtak otisla kuci,u petak lezala a u sibotu uradila betu koja je bila  2,5.u ponedeljak sam ponovila betu iznosila je 11.posle dva dana je bila 111.


tak sad vidim da si odmah radila betu.tj 4 dana nakon ET .  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

laky, hoćeš li i ti odmah s betom na sunce kao Bebana?

ja uvijek osjećam implantaciju, a nikad trudna kod mene je to valjda što se babi htilo to se babi snilo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

nemogu ja kad nama na VV daju choragon pa bi bio lazno pozivitan 
a mogla bih uraditi test da imam jedan pozitivan   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Superman

> ja uvijek osjećam implantaciju, a nikad trudna kod mene je to valjda što se babi htilo to se babi snilo


A ja nikad, pa ni kad sam ostala trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## Mihovil

Što više čitam o oplodnji i svemu što se dogodi prije i poslije ostanem totalno  :? .

S prvim djetetom sam mjerila bazalnu temperaturu i iz tog puta sam ostala trudna. Na drugom radimo već neko vrijeme i ništa. Sada čitam ovo o implantaciji i totalno me fascinira koji se sve složeni procesi trebaju dogoditi da dođe do oplodnje. Ja sam sedmi dan nakon O osjetila strašnu bol u desnom jajniku da sam se morala sagnuti. Nadam se da je bila implantacija, ali vidjet ćemo uskoro.

----------


## beba

Pisala sam o mojoj beti i nejverovatnije kasnijoj implantacoji(10-1) dan.Jer beta je bila 11 dana 10,pa 13. 20,pa onda posle par dana 80,pa 630 20. dana od transfera.Duplala se i više nego duplo na 48 sati.
Da li je moguće s obzirom da je 11 dana bila 10(zbog kasne implatacije),rasla i sada pala(odlazili embrioni koji se nisu primili) ovo beta od možda jednog preostalog?Ako je tako kasna implantacija onda je možda danas tek 16 dan trudnoće(nazovimo to trudnoćom) i da beta možda bude o.k.
POMOZITE DEVOJKE,HVATAM SE KO DAVLJENIK ZA SLAMKU.

----------


## vikki

*beba*, ne znam što bih ti rekla, moja beta se nepravilno duplala, tj. malo je zaostajala i u 8. tj. je bio kraj trudnoće. Ne želim te plašiti, ovo kod tebe mi se čini o.k. sada, kako sam shvatila, beta fino raste nakon početnog nećkanja  :? 
 :Love:

----------


## vikki

Joj, *beba draga*, sada vidim na Odbrojavanju da je tvoja beta pala. Žao mi je, mila, ali, bojim se da ako beta pada, tu nema pomoći (prošla sam to prije par mjeseci).
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

dižem topić kako bih saznala ima li netko novih saznanja vezano uz imlantaciju?

----------


## Isabel

Ja mislim da je meni bila 3 dan nakon ET-a: bile su 2 blastice i 3.dan sam osjetila naglu i brzu bol (kao da me je netko uboo iglom) u maternici...

Ja si mislim da se to tada moja zvijezdica primila   :Zaljubljen:  ! Čim "me presjeklo" pomislila sam to je to!

U prvoj trudnoći nisam ništa osjetila, tako da je stvarno individualno.

Implant. krvarenja nisam imala ni u jednom slučaju.

Nadam se da sam pomogla   :Love:  !

----------


## Bebel

Meni je 3dpt i niš' me ne pika. Samo osjetim bol u križima (valjda od ležanja i ukočenosti da ne savijam prednji dio) i kao da me pecka na mjestima gdje su jajnici.
 :/

----------


## laky

mene je drugo jutro nakon ET probudila jaka bol a alec je pisala već da je istu veče...sad tko zna jeli to implatacija neznam.odmirovala sam onaj 7 i 8 dan nakon punkcije.ali ja i sad znam imati neku bol probadanje tako da nisam bas pametna sto je u pitanju

----------


## Lili75

Jako dobro osjećam svoje tijelo, ali ne mogu reći da sam osjetila implantaciju.

Impl.krvarenje sam imala kad je bila biokemijska trudnoća, a sad u trudnoći ga nisma imala.

prema svim navedenim teorijama, mi smo bebača začeli na Hvaru, a ugnjezio se u maternici na Visu, ah,   :Laughing:  ne znam više jel dobro što sve to danas znamo...

----------


## laky

ja sam mislila da znam nesto al tek sad vidim da nemam pojima.da je implatacija bila 2 dan nakon ET onda bi beta vjerojatno odgovarala za 1 GV ovako kad se pojavila i druga priznajem da nemam pojima.

sto vise učim to vidim da manje znam   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bebel

> ja sam mislila da znam nesto al tek sad vidim da nemam pojima.da je implatacija bila 2 dan nakon ET onda bi beta vjerojatno odgovarala za 1 GV ovako kad se pojavila i druga priznajem da nemam pojima.
> 
> sto vise učim to vidim da manje znam


Mene baš to buni :?  implatacija i rast bete?!
Da li je netko to malo bolje proučio  :Embarassed:

----------


## sretna35

Od trenutka implantacije beta u stvari raste budući da endometrij odnosno buduća posteljica počinje lučiti betaHCG hormon kada se embrij uhvati za stijenku maternice, što se on bolje i jače uhvatio beta je veća. Zbog toga oscilacije u beti nisu dobre, kada beta pada to nije dobar znak. Idealno je kada beta neprestano raste: od trenutka implantacije do potvrđene trudnoće. Manji iznosi betaHCG-a mogu biti i najčešće jesu posljedica hormonskih injekcija koje primamo nakon ET-a (nisu obavezne u svim klinikama).

----------


## Superman

Mali dodatak: i prije implantacije, blastocista počinje lučiti hCG, što je moguće dokazati složenim molekularnim tehnikama. Međutim, da bi se hCG našao u krvotoku, mora doći do implantacije blastociste u stijenku endometrija.   :Smile:  
Sretno, curke!

----------


## Bebel

Ma zabrijala sam totalno krivo i samu sebe sam resetirala.
Obzirom da naše cure uglavnom 12-13 dpt imaju betu oko 100 to odgovara implantaciji koja se događa u prvih 4 dana nakon ET-a.

----------


## Vali

Ovo sam iščitala u Rodinoj brošuri _Čudesne bebe_:

_Razvoj i karakteristike blastociste
Kada je zametak u stadiju od 6 do 10 stanica započinje
stvaranje međustaničnih veza što zametak čini kompaktnijim i
čvršćim (tzv. kompaktizacija). Slijedi stadij morule, zatim
stadij rane blastociste i tek onda stadij potpune i
ekspandirane blastociste. Kada je blastocista u svom
potpunom i ekspandiranom stanju, zona pelucide je već toliko istanjena da je gotovo jedva vidljiva i samo je pitanje
trenutka kada će početi pucati te time započeti i sa samim
izlijeganjem. Najvažniji kriteriji za opis blastociste odnose se
na njenu ekspandiranost i stadij izlijeganja, razvoj i izgled
stanica embrioblasta (ICM) te na izgled stanica trofoblasta.
Blastocista je spremna za implantaciju kada je u potpunosti oslobođena zone pelucide. Kada se implantira, njene stanice trofoektoderma stvorit će buduću placentu, a zametni čvorić predodređen je da postane embrij._ 

To bi stvarno značilo da bi se blastocista trebala, ako dođe u tu ekspandiranu fazu i stanji se to nešto, jako jako brzo implantirati.

Kad sve to vidim i pročitam, mislim da nema šanse da se to kod mene dogodi. Prekomplicirano je.

----------


## Superman

> Kad sve to vidim i pročitam, mislim da nema šanse da se to kod mene dogodi. Prekomplicirano je.


Potpis.
Dan danas ne mogu vjerovati kako mi se to dogodilo...  :Smile:   Od srca ti želim da se i ti tako čudiš....   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> Vali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sve to vidim i pročitam, mislim da nema šanse da se to kod mene dogodi. Prekomplicirano je.
> 
> 
> Potpis.
> Dan danas ne mogu vjerovati kako mi se to dogodilo...   Od srca ti želim da se i ti tako čudiš....


potpis

----------


## sretna35

Da li je netko mjerio bazalnu temepraturu kao andiko i prema nagom skoku skužio implataciju? Ja jadna bi mjerila, ali sesvaki put uplašim da neću vidjeti temperaturni skok i da ću zbog toga  pasti u depru:

----------


## andrejaaa

Ja nisam ne znala da se po naglom skoku temperature može odrediti moguća implantacija. Koliko je ta metoda sigurna i utiču li utrogestani na mjerenje?
Ja sam npr u ovom neuspjelom postupku tu i tamo izmjerila temperaturu, obično je 37.1 ili 37.2, ali mi je jedan dan ipak bila 37.4. Očito nije bio dovoljno veliki skok ili je to ipak bio znak da se nešto događalo(beta7,12).
Ah već se vidim u idućem postupku kako mjerim i mjerim i mjerim   :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

Meni je od 3dpt jutarnja temperatura 37, a poslijepodne 37,3. Mislim da je to od urića (tako je bilo i u prošlom neuspjelom postupku). 
Temperaturu mjerim jer me u par navrata ulovi zimica pa mi se čini da gorim, a ono 37,3.

Inače, kad sam ostala prirodno trudna (nisam koristila utriće) temperatura je bila 37,3.

Mislim da utrići sve poremete. Ja sve svoje simptome pripisujem njima   :Sad:

----------


## Superman

> Da li je netko mjerio bazalnu temepraturu kao andiko i prema nagom skoku skužio implataciju? Ja jadna bi mjerila, ali sesvaki put uplašim da neću vidjeti temperaturni skok i da ću zbog toga  pasti u depru:


Znam za temperaturni skok nakon o. A za ovo nisam nikad čula. Ako netko ima nekakav izvor (link ili pdf) nek podijeli s nama.   :Grin:  
*sretna35*, ajd nemoj mjeriti temp. pod utrićima, mislim da zaista nema smisla... Ti si naša trudnica (dok se nedajbože ne pokaže suprotno) i točka.  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

ma *Superman*  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Da li je netko mjerio bazalnu temepraturu kao andiko i prema nagom skoku skužio implataciju? Ja jadna bi mjerila, ali sesvaki put uplašim da neću vidjeti temperaturni skok i da ću zbog toga  pasti u depru:


Enya je mjerila, ali joj je pokazalo skok kad nije bila trudna, ako se dobro sjećam. Nemoj mjerit temp pod utrićima (reče ti jedna koja je sama to radila). Reko mi dr. L - nemoj mjerit. U pravu bijaše.

----------


## Pinky

kakva je ta bol o kojoj pricate? gdje? evo mene rastura desni jajnik,  a danas je 9. dan nakon inseminacije... bi li to moglo biti to? doduse nikakvo krvarenje nisam primjetila... ma valjda umisljam....

----------


## Bebel

nije nužno krvarenje kod implantacije

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je pikanje s razlogom
 :Love:

----------


## extremo

Podižem topić!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Kad se danas prisjetim to je poprilici izgledalo ovako:
srijeda je bila punkcija(popodne), subota - ET 2*8-stanične (znači ni 3 dan), u iduću srijedu smo se vozili doma (to bi bio 7 dan od punkcije) kad me oko 15 sati tako zdrmalo u donjem dijelu, baš je bila neugodna bol, točno na sredini ispod pupka.
Tada sam si pomislila - to je to!  
Nije bilo krvarenja i bol je trajala cca 10 sekundi i nije se više ponovila.

----------


## pčelica2009

Znači navijajmo samo da nas boli-to je ok.-na to smo već navikle.

----------


## alida

curke,
jel moguće da se embrij (osmostanični) implantira tek 8. dan od ET-a, odnosno 11. dan od ovulacije/punkcije u prirodnjaku?
sinoć dok sam ležala na boku tako me nešto streslo malo ispod pupka, nešto kao blaža bol koja je trajala i pulsirala nekih 5-6 sekundi, nikada takvo nešto nisam osjetila..., a nakon toga je uslijedilo blagi pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka.

----------


## rozalija

> curke,
> jel moguće da se embrij (osmostanični) implantira tek 8. dan od ET-a, odnosno 11. dan od ovulacije/punkcije u prirodnjaku?
> sinoć dok sam ležala na boku tako me nešto streslo malo ispod pupka, nešto kao blaža bol koja je trajala i pulsirala nekih 5-6 sekundi, nikada takvo nešto nisam osjetila..., a nakon toga je uslijedilo blagi pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka.


Može može draga moja da to bude implatacija a pročitaj malo uviše post od naše sandre-zvrk i vidi njen potpis ispod. Sretno!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

alida~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to TO!  :Love:

----------


## alida

Rozalija, draga
jesam pročitala i nadam se da je to to, ali ne smijem se previše nadati, jer sam se jednom već opekla. Obećala sam MM da više niti jednu suzu neću ispustiti ako se mala mrva ne primi.
 šaljem pusu   :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## sbonetic

*alida*........................šaljem puno vibrica da i ti budeš na popisu  travanjskih  trudnica!   :Kiss:

----------


## alida

> *alida*........................šaljem puno vibrica da i ti budeš na popisu  travanjskih  trudnica!


  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## marinci

ALIDA,upravo je tako i meni bilo... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to   :Love:

----------


## alida

> ALIDA,upravo je tako i meni bilo... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to


ma da?  :D  :D baš si to osjetila 8. dan od transfera?

----------


## Denny

*alida*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

podizem malo  :D

----------


## Dodirko

:? Danas mi je 8 dan od ET-a 4 staničnog embrija.... Kak tek danas?  Pa što radi ovih dana u maternici? Kako može tako dugo živjeti bez potpore???

----------


## Pinky

a ja sam bila toliko zblekana na et (dr. je dreknuo, kad je vidio da mi nije pun mjehur - pijte vode, nemojte da i et bude katastrofa ko sve do sada u vas) tako da ga nisam nista niti htjela pitati, nemam pojma kakvi su bili, koliko stanicni, pa ih je na et jedva ubacio jer imam zavaljenu maternicu, dreknuo da ne disemo dok je mijenjao kateter, nisam ih ni pogledala na uzv ni slicicu dobila, nista..... 
mozda nije ni cudno sto nemam feeling da su u meni   :Sad:  

jedino sto me je 2 dana nakon et boluckao stomak ko pred m ali i danas me tako bolucka (+ neki grcici) tako da fakat ne znam sta da mislim

----------


## nataša

Ja nisam nništa osjetila što nisam osjećala ko pred menzis, ali stvarno..sad kad pričate o tom bolovima, ja nemam pojma..vald je avako tijelo drugačije...

no , sad idem na ET, pa ću vidjeti  :Love:

----------


## Strike

Jel zna netko kakav je to zametak iz cook medija?

----------


## Ogla

.. i nije mi opet posve jasno... je li se zametak tek ukopa u stjenku u fazi blastociste ili? kod mene je situacija ovakva: u srijedu je bila punkcija, a u petak transfer, znači zametak je odležao dva dana i imao je 4 stanice - biolog je reako da je 'lijep'  

no kako čitam vaše postove sve sam nesigurnija što činiti? naime, namjera mi je ići na posao u pondjeljak - nije stresan, većinom sjedim pred kompom kao i sada- ali po vašim iskustvima, implantacija bi trebala biti kod mene u srijedu - ili????

----------


## Ogla

odgledala sam filmiće i mislim da sam skužila... međutim sada me nešto drugo muči...ako biolog treba 'oguliti' ovojnicu kako bi došao do jajne stanice i istu oplodio je li se tada vraća zametak bez ovojnice (prirodne zaštite) u maternicu gdje je zapravo izložen antitijelima, bijelim krvnim zrncima i slično? Pod oguliti mislim da se trebaju odstraniti one male stanice koje su zaljepljene za j.s. (u filmu se lijepo vidi) i valjda i opnu, jer jajna stanica ne mora nužno biti zrela i spremna....

po ovim filmićima blastocista se stvara 5. dan nakon oplodnje, 6. dan blastocista izlazi iz ovojnice i traži mjesto gdje bi se ukopala, tj stijenka maternice joj sama dozvoli ulaz... također 'striček' kaže kako treba proći neko vrijeme dok ne počne dioba (dok se spermić i jajna stanica ne sprijatelje), tako da je zapravo teško reći koliko dana treba do blastociste kada je u filmu riječ o diobi svako nekoliko sati... ili sam ja sve pomiješala

----------


## alida

> .. i nije mi opet posve jasno... je li se zametak tek ukopa u stjenku u fazi blastociste ili? kod mene je situacija ovakva: u srijedu je bila punkcija, a u petak transfer, znači zametak je odležao dva dana i imao je 4 stanice - biolog je reako da je 'lijep'  
> 
> no kako čitam vaše postove sve sam nesigurnija što činiti? naime, namjera mi je ići na posao u pondjeljak - nije stresan, većinom sjedim pred kompom kao i sada- ali po vašim iskustvima, implantacija bi trebala biti kod mene u srijedu - ili????


Ogla,
zametak dolazi u stadij blastociste u pravilu 5. dana od oplodnje i kao takvom do implantacije mu treba 24-48 sati nakon transfera (ukoliko se radi o transferu blastocista), no ukoliko se radi o "mlađim" zamecima, poput tvog (2. dan) to znači nije blastocista i implantacija se događa u roku 7-8 dana od oplodnje (dakle iduća srijeda ili četvrtak), stoga moj ti je savjet miruj tjedan dana dok ne prođe kritično razdoblje
 i da.. odgovor na tvoje pitanje je: da, za implantaciju je potrebna blastocista, jer je to redovni stadij razvoja zametka i ne može se preskočiti.
Pozdrav

----------


## Ogla

> Ogla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .. i nije mi opet posve jasno... je li se zametak tek ukopa u stjenku u fazi blastociste ili? kod mene je situacija ovakva: u srijedu je bila punkcija, a u petak transfer, znači zametak je odležao dva dana i imao je 4 stanice - biolog je reako da je 'lijep'  
> 
> no kako čitam vaše postove sve sam nesigurnija što činiti? naime, namjera mi je ići na posao u pondjeljak - nije stresan, većinom sjedim pred kompom kao i sada- ali po vašim iskustvima, implantacija bi trebala biti kod mene u srijedu - ili???? 
> 
> 
> Ogla,
> ...


Hvala Alida

----------


## Ogla

... meni je nakon 2 dana vraćen 4-stanični zametak, znači danas bi trebala imati 32-stanični (ako je sve uredu) je li tako Alida?

Još mi je otvoreno pitanje je li j.s. zaštićena ovojom ili ne? Bilog mi je rekao da on folikul 'treba oguliti' i onda tek može vidjeti 'zrelost jajne stanice' - možda sam ja pobucala sve, pa evo molim pomoć onih koji su više o tome čitali i saznali   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

> ... meni je nakon 2 dana vraćen 4-stanični zametak, znači danas bi trebala imati 32-stanični (ako je sve uredu) je li tako Alida?
> 
> Još mi je otvoreno pitanje je li j.s. zaštićena ovojom ili ne? Bilog mi je rekao da on folikul 'treba oguliti' i onda tek može vidjeti 'zrelost jajne stanice' - možda sam ja pobucala sve, pa evo molim pomoć onih koji su više o tome čitali i saznali


Stanica se očisti od drugih staničnih tvorbi koje ju obavijaju. Ovojnica, tj. zona pelucida se ne skida jer bi se citoplazma koja je oko jezgre stanice onda raspala, a ona sadrži mitohondrije koji su zaduženi za početnu diobu stanice.

----------


## pčelica2009

koliko vidim u potpisu,ti si na icsi.Normalno je jajna stanica okružena grozdovima koji se uklanjaju prije icsi-možda te je to zbunilo.Ma opusti se  i malo se zabavi,prošetaj i sl.Sve će biti ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## alida

> ... meni je nakon 2 dana vraćen 4-stanični zametak, znači danas bi trebala imati 32-stanični (ako je sve uredu) je li tako Alida?
> 
> Još mi je otvoreno pitanje je li j.s. zaštićena ovojom ili ne? Bilog mi je rekao da on folikul 'treba oguliti' i onda tek može vidjeti 'zrelost jajne stanice' - možda sam ja pobucala sve, pa evo molim pomoć onih koji su više o tome čitali i saznali


tako je Ogla, a nadam se da se zametak lijepo i pravilno dijeli  :Yes:  , a što se tiče zrelosti jajne stanice, to ti je pitanje već riješeno u trenutku kada ti se ista oplodila. Drugim riječima, kad sam ja bila u Vinogradskoj, poslije punkcije mi je embriolog rekao da ga nazovem za cca 2 sata da mi kaže jel stanica zrela i jel se može oploditi. 
Ovo zadnje što spominješ ovojnica jajne stanice, to ti se odnosi na stanjivanje zone pelucida ili asisting hatcing i kod nas to nitko ne radi, jedino dr. Reš u Postojni i to je jako skupo i radi se kad za to ima indikacija.

----------


## pčelica2009

Mislim da je AHA ipak kemijsko bušenje zone kiselom otopinom(potpomognuto izlijeganje),ali mislim da je ipak biolog mislio samo na čišćenje stanice

----------


## dani39

ja mislim da se kod mene implant.desila jučer 6.dan od transfera i 12. dan od punkcije

----------


## Ogla

joj cure   :Naklon:  
zona pelucida --- aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  :Idea:  to je to, to je pojam koji mi je falio...

....sada moli Boga da se podijeli do blastociste i da ga moj imunosustav obilježi kao 'friendly'.... a jada, a putovanja a komplikacije... a čuda!

još nešto... ako je moj prošli zametak u tri dana dosegao 6 stanica, a ovaj u dva dana 4, onda bi ovaj trebao 'biti bolji' ili?  :? 

p.s. hvala na podršci   :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

1.5dan nakon aspiracije-2 stanice
2 dana nakon aspiracije-4 stanice
3 dana-8 stanica
4 dana-morula
5 dana-rana blastocista
5.5 dana-ekspandirana blastocista

----------


## Strike

> ja mislim da se kod mene implant.desila jučer 6.dan od transfera i 12. dan od punkcije


Kako znaš kad ti se desila implantacija? Koji dan ti bio ET,3. ili 5.?

----------


## dani39

ET mi je bio 6.dan jer je 5.padala Nedjelja,a kažu da je implant.kada se dogodi blago  krvarenje koje se meni dogodilo jučer,

----------


## Strike

> ET mi je bio 6.dan jer je 5.padala Nedjelja,a kažu da je implant.kada se dogodi blago  krvarenje koje se meni dogodilo jučer,


A ja sam danas(9.dpt) primjetila na gačicama 2 tanke crvene kapilarice pa sam   :Sad:   Jel moguće da dolazi menzes već sada? Inače sam imala et sa 2 blastice

----------


## nataša

Strike, jel se šta događa?!

joj, kako sam nervozna....meni je isto 9. dpt i skroz imam predmenstrualne bolove, kad ležim kao da se smanje, kad sam aktivna kao da pojačaju...ma ne znam..MUKA MI JE OD PROUČAVANJA OVIH SIMPTOMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

*dani39* od srca   :Heart:  ti želim da je to bila implantacija

----------


## andream

Strike, naravno da je moguća imlantacija - i ja sam imala 9 dpt lagano crveni trag, bile su blastice u FET-u i četiri dana kasnije (13 dpt) - beta u nebesima...  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

ja nemam nikakve krvave tragove   :Crying or Very sad:  mene više ništa ne boli   :Crying or Very sad:  ja ću bit jedina 3.07. bez bete   :Crying or Very sad:  ja nemam simptoma nit sam osjetila implantaciju   :Sad:   (malo sam drama queen   :Razz:  )

----------


## andream

Ksena, ajde nemoj biti ko ja, taj dobitni FET proplakala sam taj 9dpt zajedno s MM, nismo cijeli dan ni pričali od tuge. A onda sam s rezultatima bete ostala nijema cijeli dan i pred doktorom i pred MM   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

> ja nemam nikakve krvave tragove   mene više ništa ne boli   ja ću bit jedina 3.07. bez bete   ja nemam simptoma nit sam osjetila implantaciju    (malo sam drama queen   )


nisi jedina koja se tako osjećaš!

vjeruj mi!!!

ništa krvi, ne znam jel to dobro ili loše, danas brojim 10.dpt. u totalnom sam bedu  :Sad:

----------


## Ogla

... sada bi naš mali zametak trebao imati 64 stanica ako sam dobro shvatila   :Grin:  i brojim 4 dan p.t. (ne uključujući dan tranfera), malo me presjeca... valjda je to dobar znak   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Ogla, zametak star 5 dana ima već preko 100 stanica i dalje više nema brojanja. SRETNO ti želim!

----------


## Ogla

> Ogla, zametak star 5 dana ima već preko 100 stanica i dalje više nema brojanja. SRETNO ti želim!


hvala vama iskusnima što imate još uvijek strpljenja i volje 'ispravljati' nas početnice   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ogla

.. meni je danas 8 d.p.t. i pojavile su se smeđe točkice na mojim gačicama, menzis trebam dobiti tek 13/14.7. - je li i se moram brinuti?

... transferiran mi je 4-stanični zametak prošli petak (rimuje se    :Grin:  )

.... također me danas uhvatilo ludilo čišćenja, baš kao i kada imam pms, pa sam malo nesigurna... a sada još smeđe točke/mrlje na gačicama i eno na uvati me ludilo... :?

----------


## Ogla

ima li zametak više šanse ako je vraćen za vrijeme plodnih dana? Po kalendaru su mi baš subota, nedjelja i ponedjeljak bili vrhunac plodnih dana.

hvala na odgovoru/ima
 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> ima li zametak više šanse ako je vraćen za vrijeme plodnih dana? Po kalendaru su mi baš subota, nedjelja i ponedjeljak bili vrhunac plodnih dana.
> 
> hvala na odgovoru/ima


to im je namjera mislim da nam vraćaju zametke za vrijeme plodnih dana

----------


## Pepita

> Ogla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima li zametak više šanse ako je vraćen za vrijeme plodnih dana? Po kalendaru su mi baš subota, nedjelja i ponedjeljak bili vrhunac plodnih dana.
> 
> hvala na odgovoru/ima
> 
> 
> 
> to im je namjera mislim da nam vraćaju zametke za vrijeme plodnih dana


Mislim da vraćaju kada je maternica spremna.

Ne kužim ovo napisano  :?

----------


## Ogla

[/quote]

Mislim da vraćaju kada je maternica spremna.

Ne kužim ovo napisano  :?[/quote]

... pa ovako, nemjau baš sve žene koje se nađu taj dan na ET-u isti dan menzis niti isti ciklus. Prošli put kada je bio ET je mi bila ovulacija, ali nije bio 'vrhunac ovulacije' ... baš sam razmišljala o tome... naime moja cimerica na ET-u vadi isti dan ß kada i ja iako na taj dan također očekuje i početak menstruacije, pa zato pitam - nema veze, možda sam nesuvisla, malo brijem jer su mi se pojavile smeđe mrlje na gačicama pa se tješim 'svakakvim teorijama'   :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

Ogla, folikul sa jajnom stanicom ti je izvađen i oplođen na dan kada bi inače bila ovulacija. On se i mora vaditi kada se pretpostavlja da je js zrela, znači na dan kada i prirodno bude O, odnosno pucanje folikula i izbacivanje js.Imala si punkciju zar ne? Nije FET u pitanju?

----------


## Ogla

...tiki_a... ma ja sam očito malo zabrazdila u teorijama, kada je najidealnije vratiti zametak - baš me  :Embarassed:   sada....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ogla

... možda je već negdje objavljeno - ipak evo jedan link o implantacijskom krvarenju 
http://www.zena.hr/clanak/trudnoca/i...noci/1275.aspx

 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Ogla, hvala za članak... Inače, kad sam ja počela forumašiti, bilo je tu svakakvih pitanja s moje strane, ali na taj način brže sam pohvatala sve što sam mogla o ovoj našoj MPO temi, više puta sam pomislila, e sada sve znam što mi treba kad ono...još i još novih korisnih informacija...

----------


## sretna35

da pojasnim dakle plodni dani su nam sredina ciklusa kod mene npr. 14 + - 4 (dakle ugrubo cca 10 - 18 dc), imam sreću da su mi ciklusi uredni i razmaci između menstruacija ne odstupaju značajno  niti nakon stimulacija

kod mene je gotovo u pravilu (ovdje mislim na prirodne postupke), štoperica išla 11 dc, punkcija + oplodnja 13 dc, a transfer 2-3 kasnije, dakle 15 ili 16 dc dakle, sve u vrijeme mojih plodnih dana s time da je sama  *punkcija i opodnja na vrhuncu plodnosti*, a transfer nešto kasnije, ali isto u okviru plodnih dana (u ciklusu kada sam ostala trudna štoperica 11 dc, punkcija 13 dc, a transfer 16 dc)

ovo svaka žena može prilično jednostavno izračunati za sebe, ako ima pravilne cikluse, ako je drugačije, onda je problem malo veći to su one situacije kada je ovulacija kasniije npr zbog ciste ili nekog drugog razloga, a onda se svi čude kako je došlo do trudnoće jer je to nemogće

----------


## Ogla

sretna 35 hvala na postu i objašnjenju, već sam slala link ovulacijskog kalendara, prema istom meni je vrhunac ovulacije bio u ponedjeljak, a sam transfer u petak, naravno , kao šzo si i sama opisala za vrijeme plodnih dana...

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/zdravlje...ndar-ovulacije

... mene sada muči ovaj moj iscjedak koji se jučer pojavio i niti danas ne odlazi (9d.p.t) i sva sam  :?  prema linku kojeg sam postala odgovara opis i sve ali ipak sam zabrinuta... je li netko opisao svoje implantacijsko krvarenje - možda da mi uputi link da pročitam?

----------


## Ogla

... ispravak prethodnog posta: čitala sam prethidne stranice i vidim kako je bilo 'svakakvih iskustava' mene osobno zanima je li bilo ovakvih kao što se meni događa... znači smeđi iscjedak...

----------


## ich123

ja sam 16 dan ciklusa imala smeđi iscjedak...trajao je 4 dana...trebam dobiti 15.07. možda je bilo ovulacijsko, a možda i implantacijsko krvarenje...ne znam ni sama...vidjet ću za 10 dana   :Smile:  
iako, nekako mi se čini rano da sam implantaciju imala već 16 dan ciklusa, ne znam ni sama...?

----------


## Ogla

dobro nam došla ela - vidim prvi ti je post   :Heart:  

što se tiče krvarenja, ni sama nisam sigurna što mi se događa... meni je pak krenulo curkanje 22. dana ciklusa... :/

----------


## Ogla

... upravo sam nazvala doktora, tj sestru koja mi je rekla da je smeđi iscjedak moguć od utrogestana, tj ako je boje čokolade - to je od utrića - a ja se ponadala   :Sad:  

- uglavnom svim curama sa sličnim problemima na znanje da se ne moraju sikirati da je nešto 'frkovito'

----------


## ich123

ja ne pijem utriće... moj je bio svijetlo smeđ, pa tamniji, pa opet svijetliji...

----------


## Ogla

ela25 - ne znam što bi mogao značiti 'tvoj iscjedak' moj je išao od boja čokolade ili star krvi pa sve do tamno, tamno 'black as hell'   :Grin:   - možda ne bi bilo loše da nazoveš svog dokotra ili ako imaš živaca jednostavno čekati menzis/nemenzis   :Love:  

u svakom slučaju nadam se da je sve OK   :Heart:

----------


## ich123

ma neću se opterećivati...čekat ću mengu, pa ću vidjeti   :Smile:  
kao da će moje opterećivanje šta promijenjiti...  :Raspa:

----------


## pčelica2009

ela,jesiti bila na mpo ili?

----------


## ich123

a što znači mpo  :Embarassed:   :Razz:  

evo sad opet imam nekakav sunčani iscjedak, za 8 dana trebam dobit...

----------


## pčelica2009

medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja

----------


## ich123

ne, nisam... tek sad vidim da sam se totalno na krivi forum uključila   :Laughing:  smotana sam!

----------


## pčelica2009

ma nema veze-ovaj link što je ogla stavila tiče se i tebe,sve je to ustvari isto,na ovaj ili onaj način.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ogla

> ne, nisam... tek sad vidim da sam se totalno na krivi forum uključila   smotana sam!


  :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------

